# MR 305 CUSTOMS



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I already had a thread but in the begging I had a few bad/bullshit stuff than I started putting a lil more time into my work*...*I'm starting this new thread cuz I'm stepping up my game I can't say I'm good like some of the big/top dowgs but my work is getting better...I'm a member of drag **low custom M.C.C. seeing all the club members builds had motivated* *me **even more now(other builders/ friends on here also yal know who yall are)**I'M still new to a lot of this but im learning fast...I'm going to be building a lil of everything but most of my stuff will be lowrider,cars on 22"s+(*If a car is on big rims it dose not mean it's a donk....donk's are 1971-1976 Chevy caprice/imapla)*mini trucks*



I already been working on this Chevy it's for my girlfriend...She pickd out the color Im half way done with it...Nothing crazy on this one


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good; it doesn't matter _what_ you build just as long as you _enjoy_ it.  I dig a little of everything!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Lookin' good; it doesn't matter _what_ you build just as long as you _enjoy_ it.  I dig a little of everything!


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Today I did my first try at bare metal foil...

































nothing big or crazy


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

foil a amt 58 impala, its excellent practice cause if you can foil that car in one sitting you can foil anything.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:good start now finish her up !!

x2 on what low&slow said


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> foil a amt 58 impala, its excellent practice cause if you can foil that car in one sitting you can foil anything.


:rofl: Definitely!! You're off to a good start. It looks like you might need a new sheet though. I see some cracks in it. Be careful where you pull from and you should be alright though.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys for the love!!!I think i have a amt 58 impala body here in my junk/parts bag...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Going to post a few stuff I been working on 

















*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Project candy licker ss rebuild...just pull her out of brake fluid


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Another rebuild


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

my homie learned the hard way about brake fluid shit works but the trade off isnt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> my homie learned the hard way about brake fluid shit works but the trade off isnt


ya man but it's all good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

just pull the elco out of brake fluid today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Building this camaro for a friend


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

lookn good lookn real good keep up the good work homie....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STREETRACEKING said:


> lookn good lookn real good keep up the good work homie....



Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What I been working on still needs more work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good mr.watson hope to see these in paint soon bro


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

***** u must come see me i cud show you some things please


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup 305, you got some monsters for projects man... cool shit!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dig_derange said:


> wutup 305, you got some monsters for projects man... cool shit!!


Thanks man!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Ain't a fan of them big wheels on anything other then trucks but u do it so well (NO ****) keep up the great work and congrats on joining a club....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LoLife4Life said:


> Ain't a fan of them big wheels on anything other then trucks but u do it so well (NO ****) keep up the great work and congrats on joining a club....


Thanksssss a lot G!!!!That means a lot im just trying to step it up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I been busy today put in work on the bubble post pics in a lil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Not done yet...I use a black base on this then the kandy I like how it came out


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ejm2002 said:


> Looks good :thumbsup:



Thanks


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thats one sick green bro! an the ass end looks sick all shaved! (NO ****)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

brantstevens said:


> thats one sick green bro! an the ass end looks sick all shaved! (NO ****)


Thanks fam,!!!!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

10XS JUST BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE AND ENJOY THE HOBBY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

warsr67 said:


> 10XS JUST BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE AND ENJOY THE HOBBY


Thanks man!!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


yeah mate! i like the green, it fits the car nicely, what kind of green is that?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

rollin yota28 said:


> yeah mate! i like the green, it fits the car nicely, what kind of green is that?


thanks man... Lime Ice testors paint over a black base


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> thanks man... Lime Ice testors paint over a black base


 Cool, yeah that Testors paint is awesome!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

rollin yota28 said:


> Cool, yeah that Testors paint is awesome!


yes sir...are you on my facebbok fam???


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> yes sir...are you on my facebbok fam???


Naw bro, my wife takes care of that for us


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

oh ok well if you want to add me let know???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just started working on this donk...not sure which one im going to build


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I love how this bug looks im going to build one just like it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Monte wagon build coming soon...I wanted to build this car for a longtime


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I love how this bug looks im going to build one just like it


Badass.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Danm dat bug is hard as fuk I miss that tyr styl
That Monty idk bout that .I just don't kno


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Badass.


:thumbsup:



dade county said:


> Danm dat bug is hard as fuk I miss that tyr styl
> That Monty idk bout that .I just don't kno


you know you like the monte


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What im building for my clubs build off


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Primer my elco tonight 









1500 going to build this as a custom truck hualer


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Update on the punisher...building this for a homie 


His real car


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

i have a set of the smaller trumps.. what would you wanna trade for them?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

richphotos said:


> i have a set of the smaller trumps.. what would you wanna trade for them?


Damn I need them bad!!!!!!what you want???


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Damn I need them bad!!!!!!what you want???


hit up me on the PM and we will talk bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Truck hualer im working on...This my first time working with Sheet Styrene but Im still not done with it yet 
[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks like a good start on that hauler, and its nice to see it step by step a little bit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

rollin yota28 said:


> It looks like a good start on that hauler, and its nice to see it step by step a little bit


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

not bad sofar bro, what shape are the bellagios that you have in? i would do a trade them for the trumps


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKS A LOT!!!THAT'S THE ONLY PAIR I HAVE MAN DON'T WANT TO TRADE THEM


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

if ya come across another pair, let me know, cause i really want a sent of the bellagios, these trumps will be sittin here if that happens


Cant wait to see that truck finished bro, your work is gettin better and better


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

richphotos said:


> if ya come across another pair, let me know, cause i really want a sent of the bellagios, these trumps will be sittin here if that happens
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see that truck finished bro, your work is gettin better and better


ok man....Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> What im building for my clubs build off


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I Finally got this bitch painted yesterday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just wanted to get this truck out my way still gotta add the grill,lights windows plus I still need to clear it 


The paint job came out good but the body is a 7 out of 10 but Im happy with it


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

those rims on that escalade are clean as fuck, wish they were a lil smaller. those Bellagio wheels come from the Street Customs 1967 impala kit.... i believe thats where i got mine


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

customcoupe68 said:


> those rims on that escalade are clean as fuck, wish they were a lil smaller. those Bellagio wheels come from the Street Customs 1967 impala kit.... i believe thats where i got mine


Thanks ya man wish that also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks Im tryin to get 2 more pair


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Started working on this today for the club build off


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I Finally got this bitch painted yesterday


Not tryn to pry, but how bout a shot of whats in the background.. haha
:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lol.

Those wheels are gonna look great on that Lightning


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

KustomKreationz said:


> Not tryn to pry, but how bout a shot of whats in the background.. haha
> :thumbsup:


Naw...I got pics but on some other website & we only share them with females...hit up the off topic ppl post pics in there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dig_derange said:


> Lol.
> 
> Those wheels are gonna look great on that Lightning


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Put in some work today after work...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Some new wheels I got today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bought some new paint & clear that I never use before


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

I HATE testors clear coat, but that faskolor is good stuff, i think for some reason they stopped making that paint. cause i liked it a lot.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

richphotos said:


> I HATE testors clear coat, but that faskolor is good stuff, i think for some reason they stopped making that paint. cause i liked it a lot.


Thanks man for the head's up on the clear some ppl say they like it some don't but thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Today I worked on 3 kits body work fab,saning,primer & painting 



































*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

throw that trailer out homie start over its got mcloven written all over it. ill draw you one in 3d using styrene sizes and you can work off that and make a bad ass trailer.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Bought some new paint & clear that I never use before


i have a bunch of those FASKOLOR paints! wicked paints to use, but the problem i had was....they were for lexan clear R/C bodies! every time i tried to do a 2 are 3 tone....the tape pulls the paint up and wont stick?! as for the the testors clear........get your money back!!! so if you are laying FASKOLOR...that means you got a A/B! try it out and keep us updated!! i got my A/B i havent used since i bought the FASKOLOR years ago, but i grabbed up a bottle of HOK ready to spray paint, im just waitin on a homie hook up on some flake!uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> throw that trailer out homie start over its got mcloven written all over it. ill draw you one in 3d using styrene sizes and you can work off that and make a bad ass trailer.


I been thing about doing one over with styrene because im starting to use it more but ya Ill like to see that drawing man


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> [/QUOT
> nice color!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> i have a bunch of those FASKOLOR paints! wicked paints to use, but the problem i had was....they were for lexan clear R/C bodies! every time i tried to do a 2 are 3 tone....the tape pulls the paint up and wont stick?! as for the the testors clear........get your money back!!! so if you are laying FASKOLOR...that means you got a A/B! try it out and keep us updated!! i got my A/B i havent used since i bought the FASKOLOR years ago, but i grabbed up a bottle of HOK ready to spray paint, im just waitin on a homie hook up on some flake!uffin:


Thanks for the info homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> Mr lowrider305 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Update


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The elco was a rebuild like the 3rd time anyways it's like 80% done


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Working on the club build...Update on my f150


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I did a two ton on this bitch & the paint was acting crazy fuckd up my shit so I dip it in brake fluid then after 2 hours(ya I know it should be 24 hours but fuck it )I got the paint off which piss me off a lot but for some reason the passenger side side was like this after I re-primer it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

surface was too cold


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> surface was too cold


Ok Thanks


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

May have not washed it good enough after the brake fluid swim either


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

rollin yota28 said:


> May have not washed it good enough after the brake fluid swim either


I wash it 2 times fam


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That El Co is looming good, 305.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

bugs-one said:


> That El Co is looming good, 305.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*^^^^^^Today was a good day *


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heads up that 55 cant be built stock send em my way, at least the wheels


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


nice!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> heads up that 55 cant be built stock send em my way, at least the wheels


I never build stock builds we can work something out for the wheels


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I got the f-150 painted again...Looks wayy better this time vary happy how it came out *













weeeeeeeeettttttt weeeeeeettttttttt no clear yet this has to be my best paint job yet 


























My work shop










The money shoot lol anyways I did not like how these wheels looked on the truck after I painted it so I change them for some chrome one's 


































The new wheel's on the truck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Update on the camaro im building for a friend


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

New ride I'm working on


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Chevy LowRod build "Twisted 55"*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Update on the camaro im building for a friend


update nothing to big


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *Chevy LowRod build "Twisted 55"*


 gonna be bad ass!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> gonna be bad ass!!!


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I painted the gt today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I painted the gt today



Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ricezart said:


> Nice!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks man


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>



Came out nice 305!!!! I like the color!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


what color is that?
came out clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up watson, gt is looking good homie.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I painted the gt today


nice color


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice builds...Did you grind the fenders on that Maro to get the rims to fit?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i like the new wheels on the truck and the color looks good on the stang watson! where you at on the monte wagon?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The color is testors One Coat Lacquer paint inca gold


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PaidNFullBenz said:


> Nice builds...Did you grind the fenders on that Maro to get the rims to fit?


NAW MAN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> i like the new wheels on the truck and the color looks good on the stang watson! where you at on the monte wagon?


Naw not yet homie


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

okay...reason why I ask you did u grind em' cuz I was interested in putting a set of Belllagio's on my '86 Corvette.
Wanted to know if I would have any problem or not with fitting them on there...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PaidNFullBenz said:


> okay...reason why I ask you did u grind em' cuz I was interested in putting a set of Belllagio's on my '86 Corvette.
> Wanted to know if I would have any problem or not with fitting them on there...


it's all good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :thumbsup:


tHANKS


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

I wanna see how Ced Camaro gone look once it done...I always like that Punisher Maro
I got a '94 Z28 w/ T-tops myself...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PaidNFullBenz said:


> I wanna see how Ced Camaro gone look once it done...I always like that Punisher Maro
> I got a '94 Z28 w/ T-tops myself...


Ok true


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Check your mailbox.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*ok i will tomorrow 

*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *ok i will tomorrow
> 
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> uffin:



Thanks a lot homie....Ill hit you up on facebook ill send you a kit also


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I painted this impala a year ago but it did not come out so good so now that I know what im doing im going to repaint it the same color this time the roof,hood,trunk will be getting some kandy added


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Thanks a lot homie....Ill hit you up on facebook _*ill send you a kit also*_


I don't need anything in return; I got too many projects as it _is_!! Thanks though! Just enjoy the Honda. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> I don't need anything in return; I got too many projects as it _is_!! Thanks though! Just enjoy the Honda. :thumbsup:


Ill still send you out a package homie with some goodies


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I painted this impala a year ago but it did not come out so good so now that I know what im doing im going to repaint it the same color this time the roof,hood,trunk will be getting some kandy added


do that 64 some justice bro!! til then you should ship that toyota in the back round to me so i can build it up, or use it for my new camper kit?!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have not been on here for a few days so going to post a few things

























I fuckd up but fix it the next day 






















Some how I for got to tape the driver side trunk it's missing a stripe of green paint...Going to fix that also but im getting better so it's all good.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

instead of doing all that shit take some saran wrap and put half the tape on it and half on the body that way you get no possible open spots


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Update on the f150


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The truck was to high so I drop it now just got to build a frame for it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had to body drop her

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

gad daaaammn thats droped!!!:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> gad daaaammn thats droped!!!:biggrin::thumbsup:


Thanks a lot g


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

lookin good n hurr nugga :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice paint!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the love


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


like da color homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Had to body drop her
> 
> [h=2]
> 
> ...


there you go!! spark it or park it!! when that rear went lower, i was just waitin for the front to fall!! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## RuthlessRuben209 (Sep 7, 2011)

That 55 is looking damn nice 305!!! I love that color man. And the f150 is gonna look smooth when its done. Keep taming that plastic bro!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Ford F150 1:28 rebuild*...This a toy truck I only payd 5 bucks for it 




















Putting in work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

for the 55


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lets make a deal for the JACCS ACCORD?! :naughty:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> lets make a deal for the JACCS ACCORD?! :naughty:


yes/no?!....that wont look good on the donk wheels you like to roll watson!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> yes/no?!....that wont look good on the donk wheels you like to roll watson!! :biggrin:


naw not for sale been trying to get this car for a long time


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Some new stuff


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fast rebuild I did *1:28 rebuild shop truck 
*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you need to invest in Frog tape homie, shit doesnt bleed like regular tape does.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> you need to invest in Frog tape homie, shit doesnt bleed like regular tape does.


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice start


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I been working on my builds again so I'm going to be posting a few weeks *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Not feeling the seats that came with the 55 cus im going for a street rod look








new seat's


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Good shit homie!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Not feeling the seats that came with the 55 cus im going for a street rod look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


floor's cut out.....must be tryin to lay low huh?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LUXMAN said:


> Good shit homie!


Thanks a lot homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> floor's cut out.....must be tryin to lay low huh?!


lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3rd set of wheels is what im keeping on the mustang...im 60% done with it


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, bro.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

bugs-one said:


> Looking good, bro.


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Before








After


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> looking good homie


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[h=6]Starting to get the hand of this bare metal foil stuff[/h]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Something I'm rebuilding...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Clean/move my work bench setup today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My first try at bare metal foil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Not the best but im getting better


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Not the best but im getting better


foil is my head ache for me for sure!!! but when its done....it will make the build totally better! :thumbsup: keep at it bro it will come to you! i cut my foil a lil over sized for the trim....lay it over loose just to stick, and use q-tips to burnish it down! the wing windows are the hardest for me! practice practice bro!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Toothpicks also come in handy when using foil. Don't feel bad; foil is a true pain for me as well.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Toothpicks also come in handy when using foil. Don't feel bad; foil is a true pain for me as well.


x2 a hudson is a motherfucker to foil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> foil is my head ache for me for sure!!! but when its done....it will make the build totally better! :thumbsup: keep at it bro it will come to you! i cut my foil a lil over sized for the trim....lay it over loose just to stick, and use q-tips to burnish it down! the wing windows are the hardest for me! practice practice bro!!





Tonioseven said:


> Toothpicks also come in handy when using foil. Don't feel bad; foil is a true pain for me as well.



Thanks for the tips homie's...my boy told me about the q tip before never thought about using toothpicks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2 a hudson is a motherfucker to foil


This 55 kickd my ass lmfao


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

More stuff im working on


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Str8 up bitch to get this bumper to stay in place


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just wanted to post this cuz I want to build it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Str8 up bitch to get this bumper to stay in place


thats why you ask questions homie i used pins drilled into the bumper and body


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats why you ask questions homie i used pins drilled into the bumper and body


Any pic's


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

built the car years before lil


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats why you ask questions homie i used pins drilled into the bumper and body


thats a good ass idea.......adds some detail at the same time!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> built the car years before lil


ok cool


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> thats a good ass idea.......adds some detail at the same time!


??? my pins didnt stick out the bumper. i started pinning stuff years ago because of the shitty mounts some kits have then i stopped and picked it up again not because of the mounts but because im fucking sick of loosing mirrors.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> ??? my pins didnt stick out the bumper. i started pinning stuff years ago because of the shitty mounts some kits have then i stopped and picked it up again not because of the mounts but because im fucking sick of loosing mirrors.


pins in the bumper......for 1:1 bumpers......the bolts going through the bumper to the bracket.....the pin head would look like the bolt head......but i get what you meant now by using pins....espacially for mirrors!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> pins in the bumper......for 1:1 bumpers......the bolts going through the bumper to the bracket.....the pin head would look like the bolt head......but i get what you meant now by using pins....espacially for mirrors!


i get where youre going now. i preffer a smooth bumper but that works too.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Started working on this last night wifey was my helper for the day *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im still working on my shop


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


i see a monte wagon in there with a filled sun roof....you bitin my styles?! LOL!!  i ran out of putty and got some tips on CA for filler with kicker....so imma try it out.....where you at on yours wats?! im finding out the rear gate is gonna be a mother EFFER!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


dont do that it looks like shit those wheels came with really nice rings


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> i see a monte wagon in there with a filled sun roof....you bitin my styles?! LOL!!  i ran out of putty and got some tips on CA for filler with kicker....so imma try it out.....where you at on yours wats?! im finding out the rear gate is gonna be a mother EFFER!!


LOL the rear a bitch homie!!!!I gotta start working on her


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> dont do that it looks like shit those wheels came with really nice rings


The rings on the wheels homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah but what he's sayin' is that they look like they're on there backwards.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Yeah but what he's sayin' is that they look like they're on there backwards.


ok thanks


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

No problem homie.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> ok thanks


lol ok just making sure you didnt cut the back of the wheel and put it in front.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> lol ok just making sure you didnt cut the back of the wheel and put it in front.


Sorry 4 just get back to you but thanks for the info


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


is this that JACCS accord?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> is this that JACCS accord?


yes sir


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

build coming


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

^^^ NICE!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> build coming


:biggrin:
i did one like this along time ago with a navi front end didint work out that good lol....:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I cut the roof already N started the body work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

New build at the shop


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

90% done with this GT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> 90% done with this GT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

working on the punishes took the old wheels off so now I got the wheels on her...Still gotta make the dish for the roof


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This a old build I did paint job was a two ton mini truck type of paint job but it looked like shit cus it was my first time doing a paint job like that anyways time for a make over for 2012 in my new shop


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I had this kit paint the body but was never really moved to work on it there was another rig I wanted to build but said for get it.There was a truck on the TV show American trucker and really liked it make a long store short saw that same truck the other night on the net did a Google search & found a few pic's of her so now I'm going to do a build of it 


This the truck im going to build


----------

